# Forex webinars



## craigj (30 June 2010)

i am bomarded with emails for free forex webinars has anyone taken part any recommendations on training to learn forex


----------



## jtmlee (1 July 2010)

I have seen the elite traders webinars. Not bad for free 1 hr video but as usual too expensive. Good for some one to guide your hands but no such thing as a money making black box system based on proprietary indicators.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (3 July 2010)

craigj said:


> i am bomarded with emails for free forex webinars has anyone taken part any recommendations on training to learn forex




if any of these things were so good they would not be for sale or mass marketed. 

just practice trading.....


----------



## Robshan (16 July 2010)

some good free recorded webinars on forex4noobs that you might find worth a watch, especially the ones by Fetor and Nick B


----------



## builder2818 (17 July 2010)

Chris Lori is probably one of the best forex traders I have found on the net. His website has lots of free webinars and videos on fx trading.


----------



## craigj (30 July 2010)

thanks for everyones replies i have begun searching some of the ideas on the net  chris lori site looks good


----------

